# Bettas w/ shrimp



## BuddhaTheBetta (Jun 11, 2014)

I had a ghost shrimp with my betta in a 5 gallon aquarium. They really like each other (strangely enough). Recently my shrimp died and my betta is very sad. He doesn't dash through the plants, try to flip over the snail, and do all of the little things bettas do that make them so special. I want to get him a new shrimp friend to cheer him up, but I'm not sure which kind to get. I want a change from the ghost shrimp, so would a bee or cherry shrimp work? Thanks!

-Buddha


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If he decides to have a snack that can be expensive! You can surely try cherry shrimp and he may not eat it, but here is what concerns me. 


Bettas have no real need of friends, not the fancies anyhow. They do not seek out other fish, as they are by nature solitary creatures. What would cause the death of the shrimp? I am suspecting water issues more than depression. What is the parameters of the aquarium he is in? Ammonia/ NitrItes/ NitrAtes and temp. Do you have live plants and a filter?


----------



## BuddhaTheBetta (Jun 11, 2014)

All of my parameters are perfect, the temp is a little low, but only by a half a degree or so. I have a fluval filter in there (the tank is the Fluval Chi if you know of it) and tons of live plants.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

If the water is in good shape as you say you could certionly try a cherry shrimp. I'd get several.

Now for a bit of Betta Psychology. Your Betta's previous behaviors sound like an animal making sure all others understand he is King of the territory. With Mr. Ghost Shrimp departed, your Betta may be lacking in stimuli to exhibit show of force / territorial behaviors. Like people Bettas all have distinct personalities and yours seems to busy himself by showing off. If this is correct, a few cherry shrimp may help him return to his old self. As long as you have another tank or container for the shrimp, incase of an emergency-them becoming a snack-you should be fine.


----------

